# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Finger lickin good!

## Sagan

*Guy Finds Chicken Kidney in His KFC*http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4729393/Finger-Lickin-Bad.html

----------


## Ironman

Alright, whose brain is it?

----------


## Sagan

They claim it's a kidney. but it does look more like a brain.

----------


## Anteros

::

----------


## Ironman

It's just bizarre - don't they screen these things?

----------


## SmileyFace

A kidney? I find that hard to believe. Even if it is really a kidney, that doesn't make it any better. This reaaaaally makes me not want to eat fast food anymore.

----------


## Marleywhite

::  why did i click on it!

----------


## shelbster18

I saw that like a week ago. It's really disgusting. I was looking at some of the comments by people complaining about how he was grossed out by finding that inside of his chicken or something like that. I think that's kind of funny that they would complain about something like that. It's not like he knew right away what it was when he found it inside of his chicken. It does look like a brain.

----------


## Anteros

> why did i click on it!



 :: 

My thoughts exactly!

----------


## Borophyll

He got the gladiator meal but couldn't eat it like a gladiator. 

Fail.

----------


## kc1895

My sources say that the tissue of the "organ" found inside that piece of chicken did not match the DNA of the chicken piece.  Therefore, it was concluded that the foreign "organ" was planted there as a hoax.  Thank you for your concerns into this matter.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I immensely regret checking this thread out  ::

----------


## Sadeyes

wtf

----------

